

On Fitness - raphaelcaixeta
http://raphaelcaixeta.com/blog/2012/02/12/on-fitness/

======
dhkl
For me, the best take-away from the post is this one line:

"I didn’t care how much I ran, as long as I went out and did it."

I have seen many people starting a new exercise regime (among other things) by
trying too hard and expecting quick results, and that leads to the inevitable
burn out that most people experience soon enough. I've been there.

Whether it's learning a new programming language or getting fit, it's more
important to keep at doing it each day than to focus only on beating
yesterday's record.

Tomorrow, I'm going to put on my running shoes and go out to run. I don't care
how much I can run, but I'm going to time myself for record keeping, and I'm
just going to feel good that I did it :-)

------
raphaelcaixeta
Truly hope this motivates anyone on the fence to start their fitness goals.

